# Angeln in Mallorca



## Oliver03 (25. November 2004)

Ich reise im Sommer 2005 mit ein paar Freunden nach Mallorca nähe ( calaratjada)
Und da wollte ich mal wissen wie es dort mit Angelmöglichkeiten aussieht? 
Welche evtl. essbaren Fische beißen dort,welche Köder und Ausrüstung sollte ich mitnehmen?
Ich möchste auschliesslich vom Ufer aus angeln z.b. in Buchten oder Häfen!


----------



## Aal (28. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Mallorca*

probier es doch in Häfen mal auf Meeräsche. Superfeines Gerät und Brot als Köder an der Oberfläche, ist das nichts dann im Mittelwasser. Die sind aber sehr schwer zu fangen, da die so vorsichtig beißen.


----------



## Forellenudo (29. November 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Mallorca*

Gib einfach mal unter suchen Mallorca ein,hier haben schon viele Boardis danach gefragt und auch viele Tipps bekommen

Gruß Udo


----------



## Birger (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Mallorca*

Hi Olliver,
ich war auch erst da und hatte natürlich keine Angel mit (der Freundin zuliebe). 
Meeräschen satt und wirklich leicht zu fangen, da alle Touristen Unmengen Brot reinwerfen. Tipp: nimm keine schwimmende Brotkruste, sondern das weiche Innere, den Haken vorsichtig reinfriemeln und sehr sachte auswerfen. Dabei den Meeräschen nicht direkt auf den Kopf werfen, dann düsen die ab. Wenn die Brotflocke dann ganz langsam untergeht und Meeräschen in der Nähe sind, kriegst du den 100% Biss. Die sind so scheu am schwimmenden Brot, weil sie es von Natur aus nicht gewohnt sind, Nahrung von der Oberfläche aufzunehmen. Dabei fühlen sie sich anscheinend sehr unwohl und angreifbar. Dafür das langsam sinkende Brot.
Ansonsten noch eine Spinnrute mit und verschiedene Köder probieren, ich hab einige gute Raubfische gesehen, am Strand meistens bei der 2. Sandbank, darunter ein Palometa von ca. 3Kg. Auch son paar andere Barschartige, was das für welche waren weiß ich aber net, auch so 2-4Kg. Ich hatte dann nur ne Bambusstippe und kam nie richtig ran, da alle größeren Fische den Stippenreichweitensicherheitsabstand ganz genau kannten....
Das weiter rausgetriebene Brot haben sie aber gern gefressen. Nimm Haken und so mit, da kann man nur Schrott kaufen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Mallorca*

Also ich hatte ja mal eine 10g Wurfrute mit. Die hatte eine sehr dünne Schnur und einen kleinen Köfihaken. Köder war auch brot in etwa 40cm Tiefe bei etwa 1m Wassertiefe angeboten. Ich angelte zwischen den Badegästen und habe Barschartige Fische, eine andere gelbe Fischart und kleine Meeräschen in Massen gefangen. Die barsche haben an einem ultradünnen Vorfach einen guten Drill geboten. Alle so in der Größe von 15-23cm. Die großen barsche haben mir 2 mal das Vorfach gekappt. Und eine etwa 30cm Meeräsche hatte ich gehakt die sich nach einer häftigen Gegenwehr kurz vor der Landung wieder lösen konnte. Das war ärgerlich denn das hätte ein schönes Foto gegeben. In Lanzarote kann man noch viel mehr und noch bessere Fische fangen als in Mallorca. In Lanzarot habe ich viele Welso von je etwa 20cm gefangen. Beim Spinnfischen in Mallorca in der Brandung habe ich nichtmal einen Biss gehabt. Hatte dort mit Twistern, Spinnern und Gummifischen geangelt.


----------



## Karsten01 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Mallorca*

Hallo Olli,

nimm einfach nur ne lange Tele(ca.3,90 mit 4-5g Wurfgew.)20er schnur,kleine Haken(10er)und leichte Posen(2-3.g).Fische mit Brot und Du fängst schöne Dorados.
#h Karsten


----------



## Aal (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Mallorca*

Weiß hier jemand, wie das am Mittelmeer mit dem Erlaubnisschein aussieht? Braucht man da einen und wo kriegt man den?


----------



## Oliver03 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Mallorca*

danke für eure tipps ich werde mir dann einfach ne sbiro rute mit nem feinen schnürchen einpacken und es dann sowhl mit brot wie auch mit köfis oder kunstködern probieren mal sehen was sich da fangen lässt


----------

